# How to call users of FreeBSD?



## Anthie (Apr 1, 2015)

BSDian? Do you like it?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't say I "like" it, but it's certainly a normal English way of referring to someone from BSD land. The personal noun would perhaps be BSDer. Since using a word for users of FreeBSD would likely be for the purpose of colouring the language a little, I think I'd be more inclined to use an alliteration or something a little more spicy, like *FreeBeasties.*


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2015)

OJ said:


> like *FreeBeasties.*


I like it. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Cthulhux (Apr 1, 2015)

What about "FreeBSD users"?


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 1, 2015)

how about "daemons"?


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2015)

Cthulhux said:


> What about "FreeBSD users"?


Yes - that's it. No need for fancy names. This isn't a cult or something.


----------



## pwr2srv (Apr 4, 2015)

The -ian suffix would mean "of or belonging to".


----------



## Melissa (Apr 12, 2015)

ummm..._"lil' devils_?


----------



## Sebulon (Apr 18, 2015)

Beastie Boys?


----------



## User7 (Apr 19, 2015)

Geeks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 19, 2015)

well, Beastie Boys is kinda taken, I think...and Geeks...well, a Geek is a Geek when nobody has computer trouble, otherwise they are Heroes...


----------



## Sebulon (Apr 19, 2015)

Melissa said:


> well, Beastie Boys is kinda taken, I think...and Geeks...well, a Geek is a Geek when nobody has computer trouble, otherwise they are Heroes...



Yes, taken, as well as non-including towards women. Funny though

Ok, how about this: seeing as the logo is a daemon head, why not just call ourselves 'daemon heads'?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 19, 2015)

hmm...


> daemon heads


...is'nt a daemon typically..headLESS? (ouch)

as per Wikipedia:



> In multitasking computer operating systems, a daemon (/ˈdiːmən/ or /ˈdeɪmən/)[1] is
> a computer program that runs as a background process, rather than being under the
> direct control of an interactive user


The "not under direct control" bit seems tempting though LOL
Melissa
xxx


----------



## Sebulon (Apr 20, 2015)

Melissa said:


> hmm...is'nt a daemon typically..headLESS? (ouch)



I´d say that´s the logo´s "problem", not the expression´s


----------



## pboehmer (Apr 20, 2015)

FreeBees?  Just about covers all the bases.


----------



## standard_nerd68k (May 29, 2015)

Ummm, so, are there names like this for users of other OS? Apart from fanboys insulting users of OS they don't like, I have never heard any.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 30, 2015)

standard_nerd68k said:


> Ummm, so, are there names like this for users of other OS? Apart from fanboys insulting users of OS they don't like, I have never heard any.


I saw Penguinistas mentioned on El Reg the other day and I wouldn't consider that insulting.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 2, 2015)

Always wanting to put a label on something? 

FreeBSD users or if you want to go the extra mileage FreeBSD _fans_. As for me, I'll stick with the regular and plain, boring, sysop / sysadmin / systems administrator "title". Because I like it when FreeBSD powers 'their' core systems while the brass thinks its all Linux or, better, Windows underneath.

Who needs attention anyway? All I care for is the knowledge that we're there in the first place


----------



## hitest (Jun 2, 2015)

Cthulhux said:


> What about "FreeBSD users"?



That works for me.  Simple, and direct.


----------

